# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  7 địa điểm du lịch lý tưởng ở miền Bắc dịp nghỉ lễ,nghỉ hè

## bravolaw

*7 địa điểm du lịch lý tưởng ở miền Bắc dịp nghỉ lễ,nghỉ hè* 

Các  điểm du lịch trong các dịp lễ, tết, đặc biệt là dịp nghỉ lễ,nghỉ hè đều luôn rơi  vào tình trạng quá tải. Tuy nhiên, nếu nghiên cứu kĩ một chút bạn cũng  vẫn có thể thu xếp cho gia đình một kì nghỉ ngắn tiết kiệm và thoải mái.
Dưới đây là một vài kinh nghiệm du lịch tới 7 điểm quen thuộc nhất dành cho các gia đình phía Bắc để giúp bạn đọc tham khảo.
*1. Hạ Long 
*




Hạ  Long cơ bản chỉ có tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi, thăm vịnh, ngủ tàu, chèo kayak  trên vịnh (kết hợp ngủ đêm). Năm nay như dự đoán giá bị tăng lên 10 -  20% do giá xăng dầu tăng.
Hạ Long có hệ thống nhà  hàng, khách sạn, nhà nghỉ nhiều tuy nhiên mức giá cũng khác nhau. Nếu  muốn chọn nơi nghỉ rẻ nhất thì nên sang khu vực Hòn Gai (bên kia cầu Bãi  Cháy). Phía bên này có quán Hương Duyên (khu vực Phố Mới) lẩu hải sản  nổi tiếng với dân địa phương. Các quán ăn dưới bè khu cọc 5 cũng là lựa  chọn tốt cho khách du lịch.
Khách sạn lớn dịp này phục vụ cho lễ hội nhiều nên không đặt sớm là rơi vào tình trạng không có phòng ngủ.
Cách  đặt phòng rẻ nhất là qua các hãng lữ hành hoặc thường xuyên truy cập  website của các khách sạn này để nhận các chương trình khuyến mãi.
Ở thuận tiện nhất là khu vực đường Hạ Long, Bưu Điện và khu Vườn Đào, tiện về giá và tiện đường đi chợ đêm …
Với  các gia đình có cháu nhỏ, có kinh tế kha khá và thích sự nhẹ nhàng có  thể chọn ngủ đêm ở những tàu lớn như Emerade, Hương Hải, Bài Thơ. Ăn  trên các tàu cao cấp như thế này thì sẽ khá yên tâm về dịch vụ, chất  lượng thực phẩm, tuy nhiên, với những người thích hòa mình vào với thiên  nhiên, ăn uống đa dạng thì sẽ không cảm thấy “đã”.
Ngoài  các hang động, bãi biển đã đưa vào danh sách tham quan, đến thời điểm  này, Hạ Long vẫn chưa khai thác được thêm điểm du lịch nào mới cho du  khách.
Phù hợp với gia đình đi ngắn ngày, nghỉ ngơi cuối tuần, có kinh tế tốt.
*2. Cát Bà*



Cát  Bà nổi tiếng về độ “chặt chém” của dịch vụ và giá cả leo thang vào dịp  30/4. Việc đặt phòng ở Cát Bà dịp này cũng khá khó khăn.
Các tuyến tham quan Cát Bà không có gì đổi mới ngoài Đảo Khỉ, vịnh Lan Hạ (như ngắm cảnh trên tàu ở Hạ Long).
Thăm  Làng Việt Hải: Người nào nào thích tách biệt thì có thể chọn làng Việt  Hải dùng dịch vụ homestay của người dân. Làng Việt Hải không phù hợp với  các khách du lịch thích sự sang trọng và phong cách phục vụ chuyên  nghiệp.
Ăn uống ở Cát Bà không có gì đáng nói vì  nhìn chung vẫn xoay quanh các loại hải sản. Các nhà hàng nhỏ nhỏ, giá  cũng không quá cao. Lưu ý khách nên hỏi kĩ và mặc cả trước với các chủ  hàng.
*3. Sầm Sơn*


.


Vùng  biển Sầm Sơn - Thanh Hóa mấy năm trở lại đây đang gây ấn tượng xấu cho  du khách vì cách phục vụ thiếu chuyên nghiệp và độ “chặt chém” quá  “chát”. Hơn nữa, tình hình an ninh ở đây vẫn luôn bị nhiều khách du lịch  chê do việc mất cắp diễn ra thường xuyên.
Tuy nhiên, dịp 30/4, 1/5 nào bãi biển này cũng đón một lượng lớn khách du lịch đến do vị trí biển không quá xa xôi.
Khách  đến du lịch ở đây nên hỏi rõ giá phòng, đặt phòng sớm từ bây giờ, chọn  cách khách sạn lớn để không bị rơi vào tình trạng đến ngày xuống ở lại  phải trả một giá tiền khác vì lí do “giờ đông khách nên các phòng đều  tăng giá”.
Không mang quá nhiều tiền đi theo, có thể tiêu đến đâu thì đi rút tiền ở thẻ đến đó.
Các  dịch vụ tại bãi biển cần được hỏi han về giá cả rõ ràng nếu không muốn  phải chịu giá “trên trời”. Tuy nhiên, ở điểm này cũng nên lưu ý những  người chưa có kinh nghiệm đi Sầm Sơn rằng, đôi khi mặc cả rồi cũng vẫn  có thể chịu những mức giá cao ngất với những lí do không ai có thể tưởng  tượng nổi.
*4. Đồ Sơn*
Đây là địa điểm rất quen thuộc với nhiều du khách do đường đến đây rất dễ dàng.
Đi  1 ngày: Các bạn đi 1 ngày có thể thuê 1 phòng theo giờ (tốt nhất thuê  ngay chỗ mình ăn trưa ấy, có mấy nhà hàng có phòng cho thuê luôn vừa để  đồ, vừa có chỗ nghỉ ngơi, phòng không đẹp nhưng cũng có điều hoà, đi  kiểu bụi bụi hay gia đình đều đc. Con nhỏ thì hơi vất vả ).
Đi  2 ngày: Sáng đi thăm Biệt thự Bảo Đại, thung lũng tình yêu, khu du lịch  Hòn Dáu. Chiều tắm biển ở bãi. Biển Đồ Sơn thì đẹp nhưng nước biển  nhiều phù sa, ăn tối đi dạo vòng vòng. Sáng hôm sau đi tàu sang Hòn Dáu,  thăm đảo đèn, vườn sinh thái.
Đi 4 ngày: Nếu chỉ ở  Đồ Sơn thì hơi nhiều, hợp với mục đích đi nghỉ dưỡng. Có thể kết hợp đi  tàu sang Cát Bà rất gần và thuận tiện.
*5. Các biển Hải Thịnh, Quất Lâm (Nam Định)*
Mộc mạc, dịch vụ đơn giản, giá rẻ, cũng gần. Cơ sở hạ tầng ở vùng biển này được dân du lịch xếp hạng trung bình yếu.
Với những người ngại đi xa và khả năng kinh tế có hạn thì có thể chọn những vùng biển này để đến.
Điểm  cộng cho những vùng này là dịp 30/4 cũng không lo không có chỗ ở hay  phải bon chen để tìm được khách sạn do khá ít khách đến đây.
*6. Sapa*
Nếu  nhàm chán với các điểm tham quan trong thị trấn thì có thể phóng thẳng  sang Lai Châu qua đèo Ô Quy Hồ hoặc dùng dịch vụ Homestay ở các bản xa  xa như bản Hồ, bản Cát Cát cũng thú vị. Ăn uống bình thường, mộc mạc. Có  suối khoáng tắm cũng thích.
Phòng ở Sa pa dạo này  rất nhiều đủ loại với đủ giá cả. Nhiều tiền thì đặt trọn cái tour của  Victoria, tàu xịn, phòng xịn, ăn ngon... giá đắt.
Tiền  trung bình thì có khách sạn trên đồi, hơi sâu một chút hoặc khu Cầu  Mây. Nhà nghỉ hướng hồ ở khu vực hồ cũng ổn. Đỡ ồn ào, đông đúc. Nếu đặt  phòng sớm khách có thể có được giá không quá đắt.
Tắm lá thuốc thì cứ phi xuống bản là chuẩn nhất.
Uống  café ở Sa Pa rất thích, cảm giác được ngồi trong không khí lành lạnh  thưởng thức li café thơm lừng bên bạn bè, người thân giữa thành phố  trong sương là một cảm giác rất thú vị.
Nếu còn thời gian, từ Sa Pa về thành phố Lào Cai, mọi người có thể sang Hà Khẩu để thăm thú khu chợ vùng biên giới.
*7. Cửa Lò*
Có  nhiều sự lựa chọn cho cả gia đình. Gia đình nào có xe riêng thì quá  tuyệt rồi, đường quốc lộ từ Hà Nội đến Cửa Lò rất đẹp, khá vắng và dễ  đi. Trên đường đi, các bố mẹ có thể dừng chân cho các bé ăn sáng thưởng  thức món bánh cuốn chả Phủ Lý hay bánh đa cá rô ngon tuyệt.
Tàu  hỏa cũng là một phương tiện an toàn để nhiều gia đình lựa chọn. Tàu sẽ  chạy từ Hà Nội, xuống ga Vinh, hoặc bắt taxi Mai Linh  vào Cửa Lò với giá khoảng 200.000đ, xe 7 chỗ.
Nếu  không thích tàu hỏa, cả gia đình có thể chọn xe Văn Minh chất lượng cao,  chạy thẳng từ Hà Nội vào Cửa Lò, không dừng đón trả khách dọc đường. Xe  giường nằm, chạy êm, có phục vụ nước, đồ ăn nhẹ và toilet ngay trên xe.  Giá vé thì rất hợp lý.
Khách sạn và nhà nghỉ tại  Cửa Lò rất phong phú về số lượng cũng như về giá cả. Chất lượng khách  sạn tại đây không thể so sánh với những nơi chuyên nghiệp về du lịch như  Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng, nhưng nói chung cũng khá tốt.
Như  đã nói ở trên, Cửa Lò không phải là nơi làm du lịch chuyên nghiệp nên  ăn uống ở đây cũng không được đa dạng như những nơi khác. Với đặc điểm  là đồ hải sản cực tươi nên các bạn chỉ cần gọi những món đơn giản như  luộc, hấp, nướng là đã ngon rồi.
Nếu gia đình nào chịu khó, có thể lên Cửa Hội sẽ được thưởng thức hải sản cực tươi ngon và rẻ hơn cả Cửa Lò.
Cửa  Lò tương đối ít chỗ vui chơi. Ngoài hát karaoke, chạy xe ngựa, xe điện  thì mình chưa thấy có thêm gì khác. Các bạn có thể taxi về thăm  quê Bác, thăm nhà tưởng niệm và thăm mộ bà Hoàng Thị Loan. Nếu có ý định  mua tôm khô, mực khô về làm quà thì ở cuối đường Bình Minh có một cái  chợ, các bạn có thể ra đó mua. Chú ý là chợ này chỉ mở buổi chiều thôi  nhé, buổi sáng cũng có nhưng khá lèo tèo.

----------

